

Jumpkick: Get First Dibs on Great Kickstarters - danshapiro
http://www.jumpkick.me/

======
bdfh42
I have signed up to see how it goes - introduced me to something I rather
fancy straight away.

I think I would add a "location" filter as I would be biased in favor of
supporting projects based in my country - although I do punt a good few
dollars on projects from elsewhere.

------
danshapiro
One of the backers of my kickstarter just shared this with me... it is not
going to do my wallet any favors.

